# مجلة افكار ومشاريع تقدم لك الربح السريع



## وردة السوسن (21 فبراير 2012)

[SIZE=+0]الربح السريع :ابدأ مشروع شراء البضائع بالحاويات من دبي واشحنها فورا الى بلدك بفائض ربح خيالي


​*احصل فورا على نسختك الشهرية من مجلة فرص الإعمال الجديدة لأكثر المشاريع ربحا حول العالم*

*فرص تجارية وصناعية وخدمية واستثمارية وامتيازات عربية ودولية.. إضافة إلى ملحق شهري متخصص بالمشاريع المنزلية للشباب والسيدات ومشاريع المتاجر الالكترونية المربحة للعمل من المنزل.*

*قيمة الاشتراك السنوي 750 ريال*

*خصم خاص بمناسبة تدشين الموقع ليصبح سعر الاشتراك السنوي 500 ريال فقط*

*طريقة توصيل المجلة :*

*ترسل في بداية كل شهر ميلادي مباشرة إلى أيميل المشترك*

*أو الاستلام المباشر من مكتبنا في الرياض أو بالبريد العادي*

*أو بالبريد السريع على حساب المشترك.*







*طرق الدفع :*

*اما بالحضور شخصيا المباشر الى مقر المكتب في الرياض – طريق الملك عبدالعزيز 



*



*او بالتحويل الى حساب مكتب فرص الاعمال*



*بنك الراجحي:حساب رقم : 355608010468933*

*باسم فرص الاعمال*

*ايبان : sa5580000355608010468933*



*البنك الاهلي : حساب رقم : 21855632000108*

*باسم فرص الاعمال*



*البنك العربي الوطني: 01008580840500*

*باسم فرص الاعمال*

*طرق الاتصال بعد تحويل المبلغ :*



*إرسال الإيصال على فاكس : 012252925*



*أو إرسال الإيصال إلى أيميل المكتب [email protected]*



*أو إرسال إشعار بتحويل المبلغ إلى الجوال : 0505756800*

*مع ذكر اسم المحول وتاريخ التحويل والمنطقة*
[/SIZE]​


----------

